# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Fotografias ao acaso

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Canon 350D

1/200 f3.5 ISO400 45mm 15.05.2010 (_Amphiprion ocellaris_)


1/160 f4.0 ISO400 70mm 18.05.2010 (_Premnas biaculeatus_)

----------

